# What you think of the Ambully??



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

*PLEASE NO B.S. OR NO ARGUMENTS ON THIS THREAD!!! *

If you don't like the dog then tell me in a correct manner not bashing the dog or not talking sh**! I just want to know what you guys think of Roaddog's Kid Wright? I'm getting a pup soon and he is the grandfather of my pup so what do you guys think? Yes he is a american bully he is mostly gottiline and is owned by Roaddog Kennel's Tony Bryant....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He is a nice looking dog. I don't know a bunch about ambullies but if a did get one I would talk to Shannon(Ottis) and get one from the same lines as Manny. I love the looks of that dog.

Do you have pictures of the parents of the pup you are getting?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I think he's cool as hell. As long as I don't hear it being called a pit then you wont hear me bitchin..lol


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I might add that this one is very well put together IMHO..


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

That's not a bad looking bully at all. He doesn't look like your typical Gotties more like Remy Martin (RE). I'm with Eric, as long as people call them what they are (which I see you did), it's all good. I like a nice built bully myself.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

He is well built. I would base my opinion on how the dam and sire of this litter are though. Also, look for DNA-P, titles, health certificates, temperament, drive, conformation(structural integrity for bullies), and over all you wanna get a nice read from the breeder. Good luck to you, hope you get a nice one.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys!:thumbsup: Yeah I'm not into the overdone bullies and I know these guys aren't pit bulls and that they are bullies. I own 2 true pit bulls(Jeep and Eli blood) so I know the difference lol...

Both of the parents are owned by Tony Uribe @ Most Wanted Kennel's.

Here is the pic of the Dam and Sire:

The mother is Spicy(Kid Wright the dog pictured in the 1st thread and Roaddog's Sugar)



















Here is the Father the only and only Dom-P(Blue King Son)


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

I AGREE im not into those over done PIG bullies... urs is perfect msmith1 if i ever get a bully i would want it to look like ur guy.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> I AGREE im not into those over done PIG bullies... urs is perfect msmith1 if i ever get a bully i would want it to look like ur guy.


thanks but these aren't my dogs I am getting a pup off of them...


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Msmith1 said:


> thanks but these aren't my dogs I am getting a pup off of them...


oh i should probably read tha whole thread before posting huh? but hey nice lookin bullies...


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i dont know much about bullies , but i sure am a sucker for a fat head! he looks good, very solid. nice size to him.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

He's a nice looking boy also conditioned pretty soild I think that they look good !! Good luck on your new pup make sure to post pics


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You should get a good looking pup off of those two. I love Spicy she is a very nce looking girl.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys! Dom and Spicy were bred around 10/25 so a couple more weeks and they will be here


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

nice lookin dogs. nice nice lookin dogs. if you already have a apbt then bullies are a breeze haha  they are very much calmer dogs. but like most have said they are bred to tone the aggression down a bit. might be bigger than a apbt but their still weiner dogs haha i will say my boy is starting to become very dominate of his territory.  i love my boy as much as my children though. good luck, post pix as soon as u get him/her i would love to see pix. his sire is HUGE.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

vdubbinya said:


> nice lookin dogs. nice nice lookin dogs. if you already have a apbt then bullies are a breeze haha  they are very much calmer dogs. but like most have said they are bred to tone the aggression down a bit. might be bigger than a apbt but their still weiner dogs haha i will say my boy is starting to become very dominate of his territory.  i love my boy as much as my children though. good luck, post pix as soon as u get him/her i would love to see pix. his sire is HUGE.


nice looking dog! yeah I have 2 pit bulls and 4 ambullies so I'm good when it comes to raising both lol... I love both of the breeds but yea I would say bullies are easier to handle(until it comes to walking! lol) but they are very home protective they are even worse then my pits... other animal aggression not to much like my 2 pits but they both have there pros and cons....


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Good lookin dogs the dam has a sweet face and that sire has a big head. Gee i wonder what color the pups will be? Im thinkin fawn. What pick of the litter did you put your deposit down for?


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I was thinking blue fawn or champagnes....

I have 2cd pick male


----------



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice looking dog's


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think its a great looking bully. Should thro some thick pups. Gonna be CUTE!


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks everyone!


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

nice! i have 2 dom p offsprings n a bruno daughter....


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Very nice lookin bullies. They are cut very well. Love the muscle build on these guys.
They are alot better looking then some of the bullies I have seen.
Dom P is really nice. He looks like he has a little tallness in that one pic or whoever is in the pic is really short.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

K, I was a bit confused by this thread. The title is "what do you think of the AmBully," so that would indicate to me that the OP is wanting to know how folks feel about AmBullies in general. Then the actual post was "no arguments, just tell me about this dog."  Anyway, for an AmBully, that's a nice-ish dog. I have a limited world view since I don't care for AmBullies over all. But as far as the best of that lot, I guess he's better than many. 

In APBT terms, I would point out things like his bad topline, too-deep chest, and so on. The truth is, in AmBullies, I don't know what I'm looking for. I've asked the question before "how do AmBully breeders decide which are breeding-quality pups, and how do you judge a good AmBully breeder from a BYB?" But there really seems to be no answer. So I guess folks just look for what they personally are after.


----------

